# Gas hedge trimmer recommends



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I couldn't find a forum that this fits in so I'm here. I had a Craftsman gas hedge trimmer that became a real problem so it's gone. I used it about every 6 weeks or so for average home use. 

I'm in need of another trimmer, but I have no idea what make & model will be the best fit. I don't need a commercial/expensive unit, but I want a unit that starts easily, runs well, and has a decent warranty. 

I looked at a Ryobi for $180 and declined as it seemed cheesy even @ that price. I searched Amazon & Ebay with very limited results. I don't understand why it's so hard to find a good home gas unit @ a reasonable price. It seems that after the $180 units the price shoots up to 3-$400 quickly.

I doubt a battery unit would have the power I need. I thought Craftsman was good, but this one only lasted 4 years.

All opinions are welcome. I really don't want to spent more than $200 as I only use the trimmer about 9X/yr. for maybe 1-2 hrs. each time.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have not run across any decent homeowner gas powered hedge trimmers. The one I would recommend would be an Echo unit, but they run $279.00. The cheaper consumer units made by weedeater and also sold with the craftsman brand name are marginal at best as to durability.

Best of luck in your quest, if you find anything good let us know.


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would recommend for the time you use the unit to check a local stihl dealer and see if they have any used units. These will have been gone through and the dealer will probally warrenty them for a year through him.


----------



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> I have not run across any decent homeowner gas powered hedge trimmers. The one I would recommend would be an Echo unit, but they run $279.00. The cheaper consumer units made by weedeater and also sold with the craftsman brand name are marginal at best as to durability.
> 
> Best of luck in your quest, if you find anything good let us know.


Hi 30 year, Are you referring to the unit Home Depot has for $279? I saw it, but didn't get the model #. What are your thoughts on a lithium battery powered unit? I use the trimmers on bushes only. If the branches are larger I get the chain saw. How are things in TX? Walker:thumbsup:


----------



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

buck53545 said:


> I would recommend for the time you use the unit to check a local stihl dealer and see if they have any used units. These will have been gone through and the dealer will probally warrenty them for a year through him.


Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walker1 said:


> Hi 30 year, Are you referring to the unit Home Depot has for $279? I saw it, but didn't get the model #. What are your thoughts on a lithium battery powered unit? I use the trimmers on bushes only. If the branches are larger I get the chain saw. How are things in TX? Walker:thumbsup:


Yes, that's the one I was referencing. I have no experience on the lithium powered unit's. I know I sure like my lithium drills and saws. I gave my Mom a lithium powered blower and she really likes it.

Here in Texas, I imagine it's a lot like Florida... Hot... Humid... Hot!


----------



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, that's the one I was referencing. I have no experience on the lithium powered unit's. I know I sure like my lithium drills and saws. I gave my Mom a lithium powered blower and she really likes it.
> 
> Here in Texas, I imagine it's a lot like Florida... Hot... Humid... Hot!


It was 92 & humid today. Can't even get a cold shower as the water is too warm. I wonder if the power the litium battery unit puts out is sufficient for trimming the eugenias. It said on the box it will run for 1 hr. on a charge. What say you?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walker1 said:


> It was 92 & humid today. Can't even get a cold shower as the water is too warm. I wonder if the power the litium battery unit puts out is sufficient for trimming the eugenias. It said on the box it will run for 1 hr. on a charge. What say you?


The run time is really going to depend on the load applied. 1 hr run time may be for a light load on the motor. +

The great thing about purchasing something like this, is if you get it from a large box store they generally have a satisfaction guaranty. If it does not perform as described, then you can return it.


----------



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> The run time is really going to depend on the load applied. 1 hr run time may be for a light load on the motor. +
> 
> The great thing about purchasing something like this, is if you get it from a large box store they generally have a satisfaction guaranty. If it does not perform as described, then you can return it.


True, I saw it @ H-Depot for $120. They have a 30 day return policy. Perhaps I should try one to see if it will do the job. I noticed you are very happy with your lihtium power tools. I'll let you know.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walker1 said:


> True, I saw it @ H-Depot for $120. They have a 30 day return policy. Perhaps I should try one to see if it will do the job. I noticed you are very happy with your lihtium power tools. I'll let you know.


Yep, I switched to the Craftsman 20volt Lithium cordless power tools a couple of years ago. They are hands down better then the NiCad ones I was using. A lot more power and run time is great. 

I gave my Mom the Ryobi cordless Lithium blower and she really likes it. They have several different tools that run off the same battery. I think it uses an 18 volt battery.


----------



## walker1 (Apr 27, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Yep, I switched to the Craftsman 20volt Lithium cordless power tools a couple of years ago. They are hands down better then the NiCad ones I was using. A lot more power and run time is great.
> 
> I gave my Mom the Ryobi cordless Lithium blower and she really likes it. They have several different tools that run off the same battery. I think it uses an 18 volt battery.


30 Year, What did the blower cost? I "Road tested" the Ryobi hedge trimmer 3X before reporting back. It has an 18" blade and is easy to hold. my shoulder doesn't fatigue & hurt with this tool as it's light.

I made it work as hard as possible on 3 45 min. runs. The battery lasted that long even though it slowed down. It took about 35 mins. to charge it back up each time and it cut up to 1/2" as advertised. For me this is a winner as I only use it for occasional use and I have my chain saw for the bigger jobs. 

One more note- The battery interchanges with 40 of Ryobi's other tools so I might look into a leaf blower. Thanks for your help as always! Walker:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walker1 said:


> 30 Year, What did the blower cost?


I believe I paid about $100.00 for the blower with a battery and charger. It runs about 35-40 mins on a charge.


----------

